# Compound draw lenght vs recurve



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

this is somewhat true, but it's not because of the flexibility of the back muscles.
if you consider that when shooting a recurve, you really never come to a complete stop in the draw cycle,.... if you use a clicker,....you draw, anchor, settle and then pull through the clicker all in one continuous motion, your actual draw length is an actively working element of the shot's cycle that never stops, until the shot is off, because the bow has no specific mechanical limit to it's draw length and dynamically, in relation to the shot, stopping at peak draw weight, is much different than stopping at peak let-off, as with a compound. 
you simply cannot do that with a compound because by design, there is a mechanical point where the bow simply will not draw any further than it is set for, no matter how hard you pull.
if you use the "wingspan divided by 2.5" method, it will get you in the ball park that will allow you, (with a bit of adjusting from that measurement provided by the wingspan formula), to arrive at a draw length that will produce the best alignment, which is basically the same function that the clicker performs on a recurve and it's placement is established by the same adjusting as the fuction of the draw stops on a compound. 
so essentially, if you understand the function of a clicker on a recurve,... you already have the understanding of what draw length you need to get on your compound,.... the only difference , is that with a recurve you aren't physically, coming to stop at that point of best alignment, because of draw weight stack, which doesn't exist with a compound.


----------



## marshie (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you! 

Now I understand


----------

